# State School option



## pasturesnew

Looking at alternatives to International School given that our Son can speak Japanese, we are looking at the Meguro area and have found a school in the area called - Higashiyama Elementary School, by all accounts this is a model school for accepting children who have lived abroad (currently approx 20%). 
The School is North of Meguro district and next to Shibuya and Setagaya so it would appear to be in a good area ?. 

Thoughts appreciated..


----------



## larabell

pasturesnew said:


> The School is North of Meguro district and next to Shibuya and Setagaya so it would appear to be in a good area ?


I found what I think is the school you're referring to on a map. It's near Ikejiri-ohashi station on the Den-en-chofu line, right where Highway 246 crosses Yamate-dori. I've been over to the station only a few times and it always struck me as crowded and busy. No more so than living in Roppongi, of course. But probably more "lively" than someplace like Azabu-juban or Mita.

I lived in an apartment in Kami-meguro 4-chome for a little over a year (the area adjacent to Higashiyama just to the South). The building was on a hill that didn't have all that many through streets so it was relatively quiet up there. If you found a place on that same hill, it appears it would be a relatively short walk to the school. The neighborhood is definitely upscale and, if I remember correctly, there's quite a few expats living in that general area (ie: Kami-meguro and Higashiyama).


----------



## pasturesnew

thanks larabell, you are the font of info ! - lol


----------



## kbtokyo

pasturesnew said:


> Looking at alternatives to International School given that our Son can speak Japanese, we are looking at the Meguro area and have found a school in the area called - Higashiyama Elementary School, by all accounts this is a model school for accepting children who have lived abroad (currently approx 20%).
> The School is North of Meguro district and next to Shibuya and Setagaya so it would appear to be in a good area ?.
> 
> Thoughts appreciated..


Just a thought..
There are some good Japanese schools that are quite foreigner friendly in the Hiroo and Azabu Juban area that you may want to check out. At the elementary level Japanese schools are quite good. They start to go a little too heavy on the testing & rote memorization when the kids reach Jr. high school. Good luck with your search.


----------

